# Lady Slipper Jungle



## Grandma M (Mar 7, 2007)

This is my kitchen window. I have a few more in bloom but I didn't have room for all of them on this table. Normont is almost too big to put with these. I also have an assortment of small seedlings and a couple of small besseae which are starting to bloom,

It seems to be Lady Slipper Time at my house.

Hope you enjoy. Grandma


----------



## toddybear (Mar 7, 2007)

Incredible display! I could never dream of that many concurrent slippers being open (of course my entire collection is smaller than your current display)


----------



## Heather (Mar 7, 2007)

Just fabulous! 

Marilyn, feel free to post photos a bit larger if you wish, it isn't a problem and I for one would love to have a closer look!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 7, 2007)

looking real nice


----------



## John M (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow! Super! Yes, larger photos, please! You've got nice plants and I'd like a closer look too.


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 7, 2007)

What a great variety of colors and shapes!


----------



## TADD (Mar 7, 2007)

Ummm WOW?


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 7, 2007)

Here is the larger size. I will try to list the names tomorrow. I will need to look at some of the tags to make sure what all of them are.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2007)

It's already been said:
WOW!!!


----------



## wilbeck (Mar 7, 2007)

That is lovely!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

:clap: That is a amazing display. Just like an orchid show! Do you grow your phrags on a windowsill?


----------



## paphreek (Mar 7, 2007)

What a riot of color! You are a great slipper grower!:clap:


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2007)

*Really nice display*

love the pink one in center :clap: :clap: is it Cardinal? there all nice i just like pink Billie


----------



## toddybear (Mar 8, 2007)

My favourites are the two back phrags at either end..the long-petalled coral and the yellow. Please post names! The center, long-petalled pink is pretty spectacular too.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 8, 2007)

great display...I'm jealous


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice. Made my day!


----------



## Hien (Mar 9, 2007)

That is what I imagine my collection should look like!!!!!
But reality does not resemble dream ever. 
Now to have some fun, you should put the whole collection on ebay to create a stampede.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 10, 2007)

You just made my mother spill her coffee all over the place. :rollhappy: She likes the pink one in the middle alot!:rollhappy: I love the yellow one too. Thanks for posting a larger picture.


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 10, 2007)

Barbara

The pink one in the middle is Schroderae 'Clyde'.

Tell your mother that these were grown by a little old gray haired lady who walks with a cane. The cane is because of a fall 1 1/2 years ago. In June I will be 3/4 of a century old. You are never to old to grow orchids.

Grandma


----------



## Barbara (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply on the Schroderae, I thought that might be what that one was but with all the new crosses anymore, I wasn't sure.
My mom is 65 now, so you just made her feel better about starting out with orchid growing.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 14, 2007)

WOW! What a display of color. :drool: 

Love the one in the middle; Phrag. Schroderae 'Clyde'!


----------

